# AUI und RJ45



## josDesign (28. Januar 2003)

HAllo!

Gibts den Converter von AUI mänmlich auf RJ45 Anschlüsse???

WEnn ja, welche Firmen gibt es die solche Geräte herstellen.

Gibts denn vielleich auch PCMCIA AUI Netzwerkkarten?


mfg

josDesign


----------



## melmager (28. Januar 2003)

1) ja allied telesyn der at-210ts

2) pcmcia auf aui - nee nicht wirkilch


----------

